# HTML-Datei in div laden



## _SimonSez_ (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand bei folgendem Problem helfen?
Ich habe meine Seite mit Div's aufgebaut und würde jetzt gerne per klick auf einen der Menüpunkte (home, über uns, kontakt)
den Inhalt (einzelne html-datei, 001-003.html) in den Div(content) laden. 


```
<div id="navi">
  <table class="menue" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
    <tr>
      <td><a href="#">home</a></td>
      <td><a href="#">über uns</a></td>
      <td><a href="#">kontakt</a></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</div>
<div id="content"></div>
```

Inhalt 001.html:

```
<h1>home</h1>
<p>text</p>
<p>text</p>
```

Wie kann ich dies am besten umsetzen? 
Würde mich über hilfreiche Kommentare freuen.

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Parantatatam (8. Februar 2010)

Schreib einfach in die DIV-Box kryptischen Code wie beispielsweise *{content}* und ersetze diesen Teil später durch den Inhalt der anderen HTML-Seiten:

```
<?php
// Quelltext deiner Hauptseite
$main = file_get_contents('main.html');
// Quelltext der Unterseite (als Beispiel 003.html)
$sub  = file_get_contents('003.html');

// Ersetze den markierten Teil durch den Inhalt der Unterseite
$main = str_replace('{content}', $sub, $main);

echo $main;
?>
```

Und deine Hauptseite sieht dann etwa so aus:

```
<div id="navi">
  <table class="menue" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
    <tr>
      <td><a href="#">home</a></td>
      <td><a href="#">über uns</a></td>
      <td><a href="#">kontakt</a></td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</div>
<div id="content">{content}</div>
```


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (8. Februar 2010)

Hey,

@einfach nur crack: Warum nutzt du file_get_contents, wenn auch include reichen würde?

http://tut.php-quake.net/de/layout.html
Bei diesem Tutorial fehlt bloß der "css" Teil.



```
<div id="content">'.include $section[$_GET['include']].'</div>
```

bo


----------



## Parantatatam (8. Februar 2010)

@bergonline: Weil er HTML- und keine PHP-Dateien hat.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (8. Februar 2010)

mmhm ok 
Da er aber im PHP Forum (*) ist.... könnte er ja seine Dateien umbenennen oder seinen Inhalt via Javascript ändern.

bo

(denke mal , dass er php-"webspace" hat)


----------



## _SimonSez_ (8. Februar 2010)

@einfach nur crack:

danke für deine schnelle Antwort  
Habe zur Zeit noch nicht die Kentnisse in PHP und bin grade dabei mich einzulesen.

Wo füge ich denn den PHP-Code ein?

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Parantatatam (8. Februar 2010)

Den PHP-Code fügst du in eine eigene PHP-Datei ein.


----------



## _SimonSez_ (8. Februar 2010)

@bergonline

Wie würde das denn mit javascript funktionieren?


----------



## Parantatatam (8. Februar 2010)

@_SimonSez_: bergonlines Variante würde auf AJAX zurückgreifen, womit du die Inhalte nachlädst.


----------



## _SimonSez_ (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

welches ist eigentlicht die bessere Variante?

Indem man per PHP-Script die verschiedenen Inhalte in eine bestimmte DIV-Box lädt und die restlichen Bereiche immer gleich bleiben oder 
indem man "include" benutzt?

Gruß
Simon


----------

